# dumbest / most dangerous thing you've seen on the water



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

The jon boat thread got me thinking, what's the dumbest and or most dangerous thing you've seen someone do on the water? 

The one that sticks out to me was 2 guys in a 16ft jon boat at the mass diving out of it. Watching them get back in, was, interesting


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Rental jet skis


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Fishing the Trysler Grounds on a three to four foot day and a guy pulled up in a 14' Whaler. We asked him to follow us in and he said "I haven't caught my limit yet." I almost forgot to mention it was 7 PM when we pulled anchor.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Seen a few different things. Rental jetskis and pontoons, mainly around Destin tend to be extremely stupid drivers. A bass boat 12 miles out. A 18 and a half foot Pro Line CC at Ram Powell. Many many more.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Two things come to mind. I once saw a guy on a ladder in a Jon boat just off the beach. Another time we were coming in from fishing and were near the Navy base moving along pretty good putting up a pretty good wake. An old 16' runabout with 5 or 6 people in it jumped our wake. The boat rocked violently side to side and I thought it was going to flip but it didn't.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

While anchored at Crab Island daddy tourist starts drifting his 23' rental "Toon" towards us as he is in the back talking to family tourist, I tell my wife "He is going to hit us" and just as I get up to say something to him he runs back to the helm, gives her full throttle while turning hard to starboard running right into the side of a 32' pleasure boat as I am screaming woaaaaaahhhhhhhh, BAM !!!!!!!!!! Love watching tourist in rental toons !


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Rental jet skis


No doubt about it


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bonita Dan.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Dumbest: would have to been when we pulled up on that G&S parked up on the rock jetty at orange beach....

Most dangerous with out a doubt would be mike pierce "Sarge" and Pasco Gibson spotting fish with Matt Mauldwin on the rod. Absolutely the most dangerous cobia killing team on the water......


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

You
A good friend (or more)
2 beach chairs (or more)
A cooler of beer (or more)
Your favorite boat ramp
Any holiday weekend day (get there early)

No comedian or comedy movie will touch the laughs you get from that.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Seeing a family boating and pulling a tube with 2 each, 5 or 6 year old kids on the tube, in the middle of the pass on a busy Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> You
> A good friend (or more)
> 2 beach chairs (or more)
> A cooler of beer (or more)
> ...


I second that!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

fishing an outcast tourney a few years ago w/captn roger in a 25' worldcat knowing it was gonna get rough and ended up in 10'+ seas 40+ miles out to catch 3 fish. only 3 boats finished and we came in 3rd.but we did get on chnl 3 news.hahahahaha


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> You
> A good friend (or more)
> 2 beach chairs (or more)
> A cooler of beer (or more)
> ...


I second that!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Bonita Dan.


+1000

Thanks for the laugh!

Jim


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Seeing a family boating and pulling a tube with 2 each, 5 or 6 year old kids on the tube, in the middle of the pass on a busy Saturday or Sunday.





MULLET HUNTER said:


> Dumbest: would have to been when we pulled up on that G&S parked up on the rock jetty at orange beach....
> 
> Most dangerous with out a doubt would be mike pierce "Sarge" and Pasco Gibson spotting fish with Matt Mauldwin on the rod. Absolutely the most dangerous cobia killing team on the water......


Hey Mullet Hunter I saw two guys shooting off flares in the pass one time after they did an indo into a big wave and swamped their boat. The dangerous part was rescue team. By the way how is Hard Seamon running anyway?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

lastcast said:


> Rental jet skis


Why limit it to rentals???

But, so far I'll have to agree. Couple years ago a couple kids collided playing chicken on (yes) *rental* waverunners at a condo we are contracted with. Other than minor injuries and one trashed waverunner... oh yea, one kid with a compound fracture (could have been worse I guess)!!! 
Now for vessel OWNERS and their kids- I have witnessed 1 death and several more NEAR catastophies (whitch could have ended up in fatalities)- I'm going to start calling our stretch of Old River- the bloody river.  Even had a few collisions at the docks there. Nothing like a moron behind the wheel of a vessel. Bear in mind, most of this chaos happens on busy and holiday summer weekends.
And my wife wonders why I don't like getting the boat out on those weekends:blink:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i wasnt there but my mother n law got ran over on a jetski by some drunk in a skiboat on lake jackson it liked to have killed her it knocked her out and crushed her shoulder and hip the prop missed her by six inches fortunately my brother n law n a couple others were there to pull her out


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The race to the ramps by the 1000's of boat that follows any Blue Angel show on the beach. Not to mention the general unseaworthy state that many of the boats and trailers are in due to their lack of use but for the once a year blue angels show.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Some drunk guy pulling kids on a tube and slung them under a dock. Good thing nobody was hurt. When I saw it I just knew somebody wasn't coming out of there alive. Good thing everything was ok.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

1. Jetskis
2. All those dumb boats in the way of my kids swimming and fishing at the docks


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out Perdido Pass, there's 3 boats anchored on the East side rocks. A zodiac type boat with a little outboard comes flying out, between the bouy and the rocks, hits a barely submerged rock and does a 007-style flip. Lands upside-down 6 feet from an anchored boat. We stopped thinking the dude driving it had to be dead. But he popped up, crawled up on the boat and .... asked the anchored boat if they could toss his hat back to him. He's lucky they didn't shoot his sorry ass. He could have landed on the boat and killed somebody.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Hjorgan....what about the two old guys with brass balls....lol


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

It's hard to say... Every Fourth of July there's a new King of the Hill for the dumbest person on the water.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

iJabo said:


> It's hard to say... Every Fourth of July there's a new King of the Hill for the dumbest person on the water.


I will have to add the Blues show is the #1 "wanna kill something" from a normally peaceful human being.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Me, :yes:Every time i cast the line off and leave the dock. I'm sure a lot will agree with this statement.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

sealark said:


> Me, :yes:Every time i cast the line off and leave the dock. I'm sure a lot will agree with this statement.:thumbup::thumbup:


Totally agree Mr. Lark.
This became more of a reality as I watched my Son study for his learners permit to drive a car. Road signs and so on. But yet we have absolute fools get behind the wheel of a boat, that has no clue what a green or red marker means, the proper way to pass, or a No Wake zone. Not to mention any type of skills using an anchor.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Watched a guy at night at Indian River Inlet, Delaware get confused on the whole red right returning rule.. He went straight up the beach. Probably a 28 foot Glacier Bay 10 feet on the beach.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Kayakers in the pass on a Saturday/Sunday afternoon when it's really busy in the pass and all the boats are coming back in, and they are out in the middle of the channel drifting baits. They don't even try to get out of the way, they really shouldn't be there in the first place. 

We almost hit one one day. We are in a 50 bertram there is only so much area in the pass we can go. Pretty darn dangerous.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Came back into bayou Texar one night about 10, completely dark, headed to the barn. I was just about to put the throttle down after the Cervantes bridge when Butler879 says wait a sec. He spotted something that didn't look like everything else. A spotlight revealed two kayaker were out without lights in the middle of the channel. They were almost impossible to see, dark kayaks against dark water, no lights, no moon.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

While offshore trolling in 2011, we were watching a boat with a LOT of activity, fighting what seemed to b a good fish, I held off about 500 plus yards and did slow figure 8's waiting to see what they had. During the fight the beers were being thrown around, yelling, high 5's, you know the scene.... After about 20 minutes, (I carry Binos) I see a fella come out of the cabin with what looks like an AR-15. I tell my guys, "Hey, ya'll watch this", its about to get good over there...... ha ha
There goes one clip into the water, "ratta-tat-tat" he reloads another clip "ratta-tat-tat" The yelling continues and even gets more frantic.... 2 full clips wasn't enough to kill it, so in goes another clip..... "ratta-tat-tat, this time, the back of their boat is getting crowded (Women came out of the cabin to see what the commotion was all about) then you guessed it, one of the women starts to scream, and I mean SCREAM. Here the drunk fella with the AR was shooting the last clip through the transom of the boat. (OH GAWD) I could see what looked like a 4-5 foot shark on the surface, they didn't seem to be in trouble, so we sort of moved on..... All this action in abut 45 seconds.... priceless..... Someone had to explain the repair bill....


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

A special category is probably merited for "idiots at the boat ramp," but here are a couple of my favorites. 

One afternoon I saw a couple good old boys trying to take a 16' G3 out of the water in an interesting way. They'd backed the trailer so that the tires just kissed the water's edge, put the van in park, and then pulled the winch strap alllllll the way out to the boat, which was nosed into the ramp behind the trailer. 

Now, I'm not sure how they got the boat in the water in the first place, but there was no way in hell those guys were going to be able to winch a thousand pound boat out of the water and across 15 feet of dry trailer skids. 

I figured they'd realize their mistake when we backed our trailer in to the water right beside them to haul out the Great White Gas Guzzler, but they were too busy yelling at each other and swatting no-see-ums to notice. 

They snapped the winch strap just as I was finishing packing up the rods a few minutes later. Hope it worked out alright for them...


I saw another funny boat ramp incident at the same ramp a few months later. It was one of the boating holiday weekends that brings out all scads of Sunday boaters from Tallahassee. 

As we were coming in, a bayliner-type ski boat floated up to the dock ahead of us with two couples aboard. They half crashed into the floating dock, and one of the girls jumped off to get the trailer, leaving the two guys and another girl on the boat.

To my surprise, she did a fine job backing the trailer in and her companions made a wide circle to line up their approach. 

Now this ramp has a fair bit of current when the tide is going out, and it immediately became apparent that the driver lacked the faculties to compensate with a little crab angle. Instead, he elected to add increasing amounts of power while taking aim a the ass of the trailer, which due to his long approach, he was now bearing down on at about a 30 degree angle.

Sensing upcoming trouble, the second guy on the boat climbs up front and sits on the bow with his feet over the side of the boat, presumably so he can jump out on the ramp and guide the boat onto the trailer while wading. 

Well, in the excitement, he misjudged the depth of the ramp and jumped a little too soon. Instead of the knee-deep water he was expecting, he plunked in and completely disappeared beneath the surface of the water. 

He popped back up just in time to see the boat crash into the trailer, crooked as a jackknifed semi rig. About that time, the woman in the truck jumped out of the cab and ran back to help, but promptly busted her ass _hard_ when her feet hit the slippery concrete at the waterline. 

I felt kind of bad for her, since she appeared to know what she was doing, and got sabotaged by idiot friends, but overall, the whole thing ended up being some damn entertaining fodder for conversation on the ride home. All they needed was the wackety sax soundtrack!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Good thread. 

A couple of years ago I was anchored on the gulf side of Shell Island. A family from Georgia ran into trouble down the beach when they anchored in the surf with a short anchor line. They were used to anchoring on rivers or lakes where it didn't make a difference. The anchor held but they didn't have enough line out to let the bow ride the waves. They were still setting up on the beach when some big rollers came in and the bow went under. They still had their 4 month old grand baby in the boat when it started going under. 

They got everyone out safely and the boat washed on the shore. They came to me and asked if I could take some of their family to the car, so I did. They were really nice people who made a common mistake. The man was so upset that he started throwing up on the way back in. 

The next weekend I was out and the kids were snorkeling along the shore when a rental pontoon boat came up running next to the shore. I had the kids get out since the guy wasn't paying attention. He stopped broadside and threw out an anchor. The waves were rolling and pushing the boat up on the shore. I went over and told them that the boat would probably get washed up on the shore and it would cost him $2k to get pulled off. My wife and I helped two guys and two women get the boat off the beach, though the men were drunk and useless. 

It was tempting to let them learn the hard way, but I couldn't.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Dumb divers:

On a dive site about 4-5 miles from the pass a 23 ft Sport Cabin and a 13 ft Whaler anchor on a site. Total strangers to each other they courteously shared the dive site. Two guys on the Whaler splash leaving no one on the boat and proceed to dive. Three divers on the 23 footer splash leaving a "girlfriend" on board with no more instructions than "if the shit hits the fan pick up this thingy and call the coast guard". 

Well 23 ft boat anchor did not hold and it went un-noticed by the divers so that boat floated away girlfriend & all.

The divers in the 23 ft boat surfaced, couldn't find their boat an climbed into the smaller Whaler only to find that one of the reasons their boat floated away was one helluva thunderstorm on top of them lightening popping all around them < 100 yards away. 

After pooping in their wetsuits, screaming for help from Jesus, and the 3 minutes that felt like 30 all 5 divers & gear are aboard the 13 ft Whaler. They cut the anchor and motor to the other boat, transfer divers to their boat, meet up with a tearful girlfriend and begin "splaining" to the USCG on its way and USN boat that showed up to help.

Despite leaving several thousand dollars of gear on the whaler and a quick ... "hey where did you launch anyway?" they were able to get their gear from the honest good samaritans who waited for them patiently to get back to the launch.

Oh, after an incident like this the USCG met them at the pass for an inspection and luckily they were divers and not drunks.

Moral of the story, always leave a competent captain on the boat when diving, always confirm your are securely tied/anchored to a wreck before splashing and most of all, kiss, hug, buy a beer for the next USCG/Navy/Good Samaritan because they may just save your life sometime.


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

Driving to the store one day passing bayou grande ramp and looked out to the water driving over the bridge and saw a person standing on the water about five feet off the end of the ramp like Jesus himself! So I turned around to experience the second coming and here are the pictures.


----------



## HungryFisherman (Mar 18, 2013)

Bayou grande


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> The race to the ramps by the 1000's of boat that follows any Blue Angel show on the beach. Not to mention the general unseaworthy state that many of the boats and trailers are in due to their lack of use but for the once a year blue angels show.


+1000

I was going to post this. It's not even the race to the ramps, it's the getting there and the anchoring and the partying there. I did it once after being forced to. Never again.

I agree, too, with everyone who mentioned jetskis.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Towing tubes, with kids on them, weaving around and across the oilfield boats transiting in port fourchon. Saw this happen almost every day I operated out of there. Not just one but several idiots did this. Port police never bothered them.

Could not believe the parents were that stupid and irresponsable.


----------



## southerntide37 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Amateur kayak angler*

Saw a guy kayak fishing off the beach a good ways. Then I saw him flip over, and watched his boat sink as he came swimming back to shore. All his gear sank along with his boat. I believe this fits the description of dangerous and dumb.
Key points to gain from this-
Sit-inside kayaks need to have buoys or float tied on
Have a bucket or pump to get water out of sit-inside boat
Tie fishing poles/equipment down securely
Always wear PFD 

Suggestion for preventing accidents like this-
Kayak outriggers or stabilizers


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

My favorite was a fellow who sprayed silicon onto his trailer bunk boards, then backed the boat down the ramp without the winch strap or safety in place. Then, he hit the brakes and his 16' boat hit the ramp with the outboard almost at the water's edge. We call this guy, "Captain Obvious".


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thought about that*



Redtracker said:


> Hjorgan....what about the two old guys with brass balls....lol


But after I saw the grouper limit I became a tracker believer.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

capthoop said:


> Towing tubes, with kids on them, weaving around and across the oilfield boats transiting in port fourchon. Saw this happen almost every day I operated out of there. Not just one but several idiots did this. Port police never bothered them.
> 
> Could not believe the parents were that stupid and irresponsable.


I have seen that first hand...I felt pretty small in a 36 foot boat...I can only imagine being in a tube.


I got to say something along the same line here in Pensacola with parents towing their kids on tubes in the no wake zone between the bridge and Galvez Landing during busy tug traffic time. I see this almost every weekend during the summer.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Dang, forgot to mention the worst jetski accident I've seen. Was launching at Bayou Texar and a bunch of Marines pulled up in two trucks with jetskis in the beds (that's right). They were a little impaired and began racing around in the Bayou...annoying but it is legal.

They were jumping wakes and racing boats, etc. It all ended when one of them was trying to beat a huge boat, 30 feet or so. He ran out in front of it and got hit. He did survive.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> I will have to add the Blues show is the #1 "wanna kill something" from a normally peaceful human being.


There are only two days some people take their boat out...Blue Angels and 4th of July. Saw two guys in a canoe powered with a 2.5 HP Evinrude anchored at the Massachusetts...at night...in the winter...with a Coleman lantern as their only light source.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

other than me taking my Mother in Law [ and her twin sister ] out for a late evening ride on my 25' Chriscraft then running out of fuel.
it would have to be watching an A6 land aboard the USS Saratoga with a hung up 500 Lb Bomb


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Seen a few different things. Rental jetskis and pontoons, mainly around Destin tend to be extremely stupid drivers. A bass boat 12 miles out. A 18 and a half foot Pro Line CC at Ram Powell. Many many more.


I may have been in that Bass boat if it was off of Ft Walton. We had fought/chased a 6' sail fish for nearly 2 hours. When we finished the fight we were probably 12 miles out in a 17' fabuglas bass boat. No compass and not much gas.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

HisName said:


> other than me taking my Mother in Law [ and her twin sister ] out for a late evening ride on my 25' Chriscraft then running out of fuel.
> it would have to be watching an A6 land aboard the USS Saratoga with a hung up 500 Lb Bomb


:thumbsup: Gets my vote!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

One day maybe 15 yrs ago We came up on he Tenneco rig. We were in a 40 ft or so boat. A lady with her then 13 yr old son was out there in a maybe 16' cuddy or not even that boat, walk thru maybe. It was maybe 2 ft seas. Pulls right up to us & drops a What?,,, Sand anchor. OMG ! Really ,, On structure? As the time went a storm was starting up, We decided it was time to get. We were the only 2 left. We said , Hey were leaving , U might want to follow us in. She said no. It was getting rougher, She was hung up in structure in a baby boat 20+ miles offshore . We said,, Ok , See ya. Hope you make it. I guess she did. Didn't hear of anything happening. I didn't want to leave the kid. Her , She can do what she wants obviously.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I had pulled over at the park on the pensacola side of the three mile bridge to eat lunch one afternoon. I watched A couple of folks in a 10' inflatable. To start with the couple...well, lets just say they were no stranger to the buffet line, they sat facing each other on milk crates. Mounted to the back of the boat was a home made wood trolling motor mount, which they were using to push out to the middle of the bay. I didn't see it but the trolling motor means they had a battery in the bottom of that boat, and that would go long with the stack of four wire crab traps and the yappy Chihuahua running from back to front of the boat. I sat and watched them for a while, I went ahead and googled the FWC number since they were right across the street. I had to leave before they came back, and I watched the news, but never heard a thing.


----------



## jacobmandel (Jul 7, 2011)

Me and a friend embarked on a pretty stupid adventure. I was 20 had a 12 foot john boat and a 4 horse johnson we parked at navy ramp and went fishing motor acted up and we didn't get back until dark we were both under age drank a 12 pack and smoked a joint didn't have lights, life jackets, fishing licenses, whistle or even a registered boat. Got back to the truck and fwc guy had his lights on waiting. First and last time I met a cool law enforcement officer he had me down for everything only ended up giving me a no life jacket ticket. Got very lucky and won't be that stupid again.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a funny stupid one. Back in the late 50s we had a 9ft 3 point hydroplane with a 12 hp scott outboard. We had a ball on it. One day a old guy was repowering his boat and gave us his old running 40 hp johnson. We put it on the hydroplane. The problem was it took three peaple to use it. One operator and two other people to hold it up to prevent it from sinking. That sucker went about 60 miles an hour. But the two people had to be there to catch and hold the hull from sinking. After about 20 runs it finally quit about 100 feet from shallow water and sunk. We just got it back removed and float tested the 40 hp in deeper water (it didn't float). Remember this is the 50s


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sealark said:


> Here's a funny stupid one. Back in the late 50s we had a 9ft 3 point hydroplane with a 12 hp scott outboard. We had a ball on it. One day a old guy was repowering his boat and gave us his old running 40 hp johnson. We put it on the hydroplane. The problem was it took three peaple to use it. One operator and two other people to hold it up to prevent it from sinking. That sucker went about 60 miles an hour. But the two people had to be there to catch and hold the hull from sinking. After about 20 runs it finally quit about 100 feet from shallow water and sunk. We just got it back removed and float tested the 40 hp in deeper water (it didn't float). Remember this is the 50s


 That takes the cake! I'm glad you've got the "one boat/ one diver" thing down. Not everyone on here knows of your solo expeditions.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeh I wanted to go today before the lake effect winds and cold from Alaska gets here tomorrow night. But that 15 MPH eastern convinced me it isnt worth it.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

HungryFisherman said:


> Bayou grande


lol I was in the Cox van the drove by about 4 or 5 times!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was up in Canada fishing a lake that my family and I have been going their for 25 years at this time. Its loaded with 30+ in walleyes and 45+ in northerns (pike). Its a rocky lake that has a lot of rocks that are submerged or either visible depending on the snow they got from the winter. Water level was very low this year, leading to most rocks being visible, but other never known to be hittable. In the 40hp 16ft aluminum boat coming in for lunch, we hit the rock. Throwing all three of us over and the boat in the dangerous (circling motion). Luckly everyone was alright and the boat finally ran out of gas. Only did this for about 2 or 3 minutes since we carry two 5 gallon gas tanks. If anyone goes up to Canada around Red Lake. I would deeply consider Nungesser Lake. And Nungesser lake lodge. Really good servince, great location on the lake and when you can't get a bite, the best place is probably the dock. I caught my two biggest fish 20 yards from the cabin


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

great story sealark , wish we could have hydrofoils here.
was great watching the big ones in HongKong back in the day


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh crap been so long I used the wrong word. It was a hydroplane not hydrofoil boat.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The aluminum John boat I saw leaving the pass on opening day of snapper season this year...everyone catching bait just watched him head south jumping 4-5 footers....guess he made it and got his snapper, who knows.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

sealark said:


> Oh crap been so long I used the wrong word. It was a hydroplane not hydrofoil boat.


Yep a long time ago " when we were young "
looked funny seeing one of these go past a "Junk " faster than any boat I had ever seen. as a US Marine I just called them all boats


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> The aluminum John boat I saw leaving the pass on opening day of snapper season this year...everyone catching bait just watched him head south jumping 4-5 footers....guess he made it and got his snapper, who knows.


You mean these guys?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ha...I have been there and done that in Central America.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

kanaka said:


> You mean these guys?
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/kanaka1000/media/Img0139_zps8f7fbab5.jpg.html


Lol not quite that extreme but it was pretty rough. They had extra fuel tanks and 3 folks on board.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I could be wrong but I would say image was photoshopped. Note the line hanging oves the port bow....seems unaffected by gravity. Sky also seems unnatural.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If that boat is being pushed back and up due to going up the wave, the rope could very well be where it is....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess where the tiller handle on the motor probably ended up....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gives new meaning to "throttle up"...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Guess where the tiller handle on the motor probably ended up....


HAHAHAHAHA. That is funny.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. That is funny.


My wife just looked at me like i was stupid for laughing so hard!!


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

sometimes you can't fix Stupid!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

King Mike said:


> My wife just looked at me like i was stupid for laughing so hard!!



Man, that and the avatar pic combined are just...funny as heck.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Change the thread title from " The dumbest thing you have SEEN" to "The dumbest thing you have DONE". 

Well, they say confession is good for the soul so I will go first..
Many many years ago as a young man my fishing trips were one Hell of a Buzz trip. I and friends started drinking at 5 a.m. when the boat was launched.
After fishing offshore we went to Ft. Mcree and continued drinking, smoking a bunch of weed and eating lortab like Chiclets. This was a normal weekend back then. 
I left the Cove late one afternoon and woke up running 35 MPH on plane near the old Coast Guard station. I don't have a clue how long I had been passed out. All of my friends were in a coma also. This incident scared the crap out of me. How I did not kill someone or myself is beyond me.
Something has always been said about how the good Lord looks out for drunks and fools. He was working overtime that day. 

Glad I was able to stay alive until I figured out there is more to life than seeing just how messed up you could get everyday.........:whistling:


----------

